# Crew wanted Port Aransas



## ChadDobbs (Sep 4, 2014)

I've got a 28 ft. Mako and would like to add a couple more people to my potential crew list. The boat is in Port A and I'd like to find a couple more people that can fish during the week and weekends. The goal is 30 trips this summer...  My preferred trip is leaving at 5am sharp, head out 50-70 miles, troll 2/3, bottom fish for 1/3. We split work/trip cost/fish with everyone on the boat.

PM me if you're interested!


----------

